# Haiyan Memory vs. DaYan GuHong



## loverthehater (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm gonna buy a cube... Which one should i buy and *why*!


----------



## splinteh (Oct 21, 2010)

Thing is you can't really go wrong with either. I'd just get an A5 and mod it. I have a white A5 and it's really nice. You can see it on my avatar.


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 22, 2010)

sweet  Now i gotta know which skewb lol... (I'm Building An x-mas list on a .txt file so "Santa" will give me what i want hehe.) I'm posting that in a different topic


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 22, 2010)

Good cubes I would recommend:

Ghost Hand 2x2
DaYan GuHong 3x3
Maru 4x4
V-Cube 5x5 (Ghost Hand is a nice alternative if you don't have enough money)
V-cube 6x6 and 7x7
CubeTwist square-1
Meffert's pyraminx
Ghost Hand magic and master magic
QJ skewb


----------



## loverthehater (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a vcube 5. Why do you recommend a ghost hand magic. is there a difference? bcuz i have one and it just needs restringed (god i hate restringing macix ) and i'm buying a qj pyraminx so yeah


----------



## Graupel (Oct 22, 2010)

I just got my GuHong, and I've gotta say that it's a really nice cube.


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

Is FII not in your plans for any reason? My choise is FII > GuHong > AV (HM mod)


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 22, 2010)

as far as 3x3's go, My top 5 are Dayan GuHong, Dayan Lingyun, F-II, AV, Haiyan Memory.
I'd say GuHong and Lingyun are tied at the best of the 5, due to their advanced cubie shapes. The only decision here is whether you like crispy (lingyun) or smooth (guhong)


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd say that the Guhong's the better of the two...haiyan memory isn't really worth it..a self-modded a5 works much better to be honest


----------



## lovelyboy1712 (Oct 22, 2010)

Buy A5 and mod -> memory


----------



## number1failure (Oct 22, 2010)

How hard is the AV mod anyway? What exactly does it even do?


----------



## Akuma (Oct 22, 2010)

a.) Don't buy the Haiyan Memory

b.) Why? becuse it's overpriced and its basically an Alpha-V with sanded corners, a modification that you could do in less than 5 minutes at home.

c.) Buy the GuHong

d.) Why? Because its hand down the lightest smoothest cube out there - significantly better than the Alpha V/Mempory.

Now that wasn't that hard now was it?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 22, 2010)

Top 3x3s on the market are:

Dayan LingYun
Dayan GuHong
A-V/Memory
F-II
Ghost Hand II


I have Ghost hand II, Guhong, and should be getting the F-II in the mail, and if you mod the Ghost Hand II, it is amazingly fast, and doesn't lock up as much.
GuHong is extremely smooth, and literally cuts corners 40 degrees. I just wish it were faster. I heard Lubix makes it amazing! 
F-II is supposed to have a 'bubbly' feel, though I don't know what that means. From what I heard, I think it is sorta like Ghost Hand II, but better?
Linyun pops when it is too lose, but at the right tension it is amazing. I heard it has more of a clicky feel compared to the GuHong.
Just order an A-V, go out to hardware store, and buy the best sandpaper for a few bucks. Or if you're lazy, buy the Memory for $10 more. I don't have either.


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

number1failure said:


> How hard is the AV mod anyway? What exactly does it even do?


You have to sand down the edges of all corner pieces to make them smooth and rounded. It took me ten minutes doing it slow and carefully. There are a lot of videos if you need them.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 22, 2010)

number1failure said:


> What exactly does it even do?


 
While I've not had problems with an AV locking up, it sometimes does a little stutter while cutting corners- like it's not as smooth as it could be. Doing the memory mod gets rid of that and makes the AV flow nicely. I'm lazy and just bought the Memory and was extremely happy with it straight out of the box.


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 22, 2010)

getting a haiyan memory over a guhong is like getting windows vista instead of windows 7. its pointless. just get a guhong. if you hate it, live with it. its better. *period.*


----------



## EricReese (Oct 22, 2010)

I have both so take my advice. Haiyan at first is very very nice, but it degrades...so....fast... (not even funny how fast, its like 1 week). Guhong however has much much better corner cutting, and it feels just as good. Get guhong, its so nice


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had a modded A-V for months and I don't think it's degraded at all. It's been broken in but not broken down. I've handled GuHongs and out of the box I was amazed at it's speed and corner cutting. My A-V is modded and can cut 45. the GuHongs out of the box with lubix were consistently cutting past 45. That in itself shocked me. After the "wow factor" faded I decided that the GuHong wasn't as fast as my A-V but can cut corners better.

The lightness of the GuHong really threw me off for awhile. A-Vs are heavier and transitioning to a lighter cube was weird so if you're used to heavy cubes you'll have to adjust.

Assembling the GuHong is a pain but I put like seven or eight together and by the last one I had them put together and tensioned in about 20 minutes. If you wanna save a few bucks get the DIY but if you're a bit on the lazy side get it assembled.

Honestly both cubes are great. You can't go wrong with either one. If you want a fast, sturdy cube that cuts anything you give it in a solve, go with the A-V. If you want a slightly less fast cube that can cut corners like an animal, go with the GuHong.


----------



## loverthehater (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you guys... so apparently the Guhong is better, and I should add F2 to my X-mas list?


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 22, 2010)

loverthehater said:


> Thank you guys... so apparently the Guhong is better, and I should add F2 to my X-mas list?



The FII is decent, but you probably won't want it after getting the Guhong. The Guhong is way better than the FII IMO.


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 23, 2010)

DAYAN GUHONG FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 23, 2010)

its personal preference. i like a-v more though i admit GH is somewhat nice


----------

